# Refractory Kawool



## Yellbird (Jul 30, 2012)

While getting ready to put Encore 0028 back together while looking at the manual I notice it wants Kawool  in two 2 1/2" x5" gaps under the refractory, there wasn't any there when I took it apart. What does the Kawool do and is it necessary to put some there. Any idea where to get some.

Thanks


----------



## begreen (Jul 30, 2012)

Kaowool is fairly easy to find at ceramic kiln supplies or on eBay. It is a ceramic insulation blanket.

http://www.sheffield-pottery.com/Bricks-Refractories-and-Kaowool-s/349.htm


----------



## Defiant (Aug 10, 2012)

Yellbird said:


> While getting ready to put Encore 0028 back together while looking at the manual I notice it wants Kawool in two 2 1/2" x5" gaps under the refractory, there wasn't any there when I took it apart. What does the Kawool do and is it necessary to put some there. Any idea where to get some.
> 
> Thanks


You can use regular gasket strips to put in its place, the later model encores don't have them. Nice to see some 0028's in existence. I found this bit about the Kawool in an old rebuild manual.


----------

